# Bilder von der Tour in Heiligenstadt



## rush (1. Mai 2002)

Während wir heute um Heiligenstadt herum unterwegs waren hab ich mit meiner Digitalen ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht.
Zu finden in der Galerie unter diesem Link. 

Mit dabei waren Berglöwe, Dave_steel (hoffe das stimmt ungefähr ), GrüneRose, Kersbacher und rush. Das Wetter war spitze und auch sonst hat alles gestimmt. Mal abgesehen von der kreischenden Voderradbremse beim Berglöwen. 
Die Touren sind echt schön und gut zu fahren, durchaus mit interressanten Stücken, und wunderbare Natur garantiert.


----------



## Kersbacher (1. Mai 2002)

@rush:

Tolle Tour & tolle Bilder: Thx 

Hat echt Spass gemacht 


Kersbacher, derambergimmereinklitzekleinesbisschenhinterfuhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave_Steel (1. Mai 2002)

Hi!


Wow, das ging ja rasend schnell mit den Bildern..... (bin vor 1 Stunde heimgekommen und schon sind die Bilder da!)

Meinen Namen hast Du Dir perfekt gemerkt, Rush!

Bin übirgens doch noch von FO nach N mit dem Bike gefahren nachdem ich mein GPS wieder am laufen hatte (ich hatte beim Batteriewechsel schlauerweise eine Batterie falschrum reingemacht.... peinlich...).

Die Strecke zwischen  FO und ER war recht langweilig aber von ER nach N durch den Reichswald war dann ganz ok.

Groetjes,

Dave


----------



## Kersbacher (1. Mai 2002)

Hey Dave_steel,
nach der Tour noch mit'm Bike nach Hause? Reschpekt 

Hast einen glänzenden Eintand im Frankenforum gegeben (Na ja, bei der Fahrradmarke ). Hoffe, wir sehen uns öfter.


----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2002)

Hey Mädels,  

so wie es scheint habt Ihr ja richtig viel Spaß gestern gehabt....

...und das ohne mich...
 

Na ja, ich hab den Tag bei meiner Mutter und den Abend mit 2 H Biken auf meinen Haustrails verbracht...

...war auch net schlecht...

Schon was für Samstag oder Sonntag geplant???

Wir könnten ja mal am Nürnberg Tiergarten (Schmausenbuck) fahren...evtl. fährt Coffe ja mit (vergiss die Zigarren nicht )????

Schöne Restwoche noch

Alex


----------



## GrüneRose (2. Mai 2002)

Danke für die Fotos! Hab das Bild von mir sogleich in mein Profil eingetragen.

Bin leider nicht dieses Wochenende dabei, meine Freundin nimmt mich in beschlag...

Aber vielleicht übernächste Woche?!

Grüße,

GrüneRose


----------



## rush (2. Mai 2002)

Schön dass euch die pics gefallen, das muss wohl an den tollen Motiven liegen. 

@Kersbacher: Ich hab verzweifelt gesucht, aber das Bild das Du gemacht hast war nicht auf der Kamera, vielleicht hattest du den Auslöser nicht ganz gedrückt. Nächstes mal geb ich 'ne genaure Einweisung.  

@ Dave_Steel: Mit dem Rad von FO nach N nach der Tour? Du machst mir Angst.  Also mir hats danach erstmal gereicht.  Aber durch den Reichswald fährt sichs schon ganz schön und gemütlich.
Das GPS-Teil hat mich schon beindruckt, Karten brauchst du da ja keine mehr. Allerdings wird das wohl auch noch etwas mehr als der Tacho beim Tchibo kosten 

Wir sehen uns sicher bald mal wieder, jetzt am WE siehts bei mir aber auch net so gut aus zeitlich.


----------



## Berglöwe (2. Mai 2002)

hi bikers,
also die tour fand ich klasse, auch wenn wir die runde "2" leicht verpasst haben  . vielleicht nehmen wir das nächste mal das gps von dave_steel - könnte helfen  .

tja, meine vorderbremse ist wohl hinüber   - werde mal die belagfirma wechseln!!

@ dave_steel: alle achtung, ich war froh unter der dusche zu stehen und danach mit weißbier   auf dem sofa zu lümmeln - respekt!

bis bald mal - so'ne tour sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen. am weekend siehts bei mir mit'ner grossen runde allerdings schlecht aus (schulfest!). aber wie wärs denn die woche drauf - da haben wir ja fast 4 tage zeit......?!


----------



## Kersbacher (2. Mai 2002)

@rush: Sorry, hatte IMO alles richtig gemacht. Hab mich rein mental auf's Knopfdrücken vorbereitet, den Finger warmbewegt, den richtigen Abstand zum Knopf gewählt und im richtigen Moment.... Wer weiß wo ich da draufgedrückt habe?!?


----------



## Dave_Steel (2. Mai 2002)

@ Altitude : Bin am WE grundsätzlich zu einer Schandtat bereit. Sa ist grundsätzlich ok, am So. aber erst ab Nachmittag da ich aufs Honky Tonk in ER will und es sicher wieder früh am Morgen wird.

bzgl. GPS : ich stelle gerne die Karte mit der Tour bzw. das Höhenprofil zur Verfügung. Ich habe halt leider nur die ersten 22km unserer Tour drauf (bzw. den Kram den ich noch alleine gefahren bin) da, wie gesagt, der Batteriewechsel verunglückt ist. Immerhin ist die 1. kleine Runde drauf und alles bis zu diesem netten DH wo sich ja der Kersbacher vor lauter Freude zu einem Purzelbaum hinreissen liess.... ;-)))

Dave


----------



## Kersbacher (2. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dave_Steel _
> *
> ... bis zu diesem netten DH wo sich ja der Kersbacher vor lauter Freude zu einem Purzelbaum hinreissen liess.... ;-)))
> 
> Dave *



Das war keine Freude, das war ein dicker Stein  
Der eine schätzt halt die Geröllbrocken falsch ein, der andere die Pole der Batterien   
Außerdem war das ein sehr gekonnter Sturz rost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (3. Mai 2002)

@Kersbacher

biste wieder mit Lockout gefahren oder hatte Deine

Hand-Auge-Koordination temporärer Ausfälle


----------



## Kersbacher (3. Mai 2002)

Nein, mein Herr. 
Die Luft hat bestens in der Bläck gehalten. Lockout hat erstmal Pause. Um die Gabel zu schonen, fahre ich die Berge zur Zeit auch nicht im Wiegetritt rauf. 

Das war eine Stein-Stein-Kombination 
Jeder andere hätte abtransportiert werden müssen. Durch eine äußerst geschickte Rolle war es mir gelungen, die Verletzungen auf ein Mindestmaß zu beschränken. 

Und nun genug der Häme, Burschen....


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Mai 2002)

da ist man einmal nicht dabei und schon macht ihr hardcore downhills und schlammcatches! saubande!!  

das näxte mal will ich sowas auch haben


----------



## michael59 (15. Mai 2002)

schöne bilder, glückwunsch 

ich dachte erst ihr wart im eichsfelder heiligenstadt.

wir waren 4 tage im harz, das fotoalbum  der 4 tage ist auch sehr gut geworden

grüße aus dem eichsfeld

michael


----------



## Kersbacher (15. Mai 2002)

@michael59,
so weit weg von Franken ist der Harz auch nicht, also bei der nächsten Tour bitte eine Einladung schicken


----------

